# Going from 24gb RAM to 32gb... Worth it?



## pabloottawa (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if it really is worth the extra 100 bucks to add another 8gb RAM to my board. I'm currently using  6 x 4Gb sticks of Kingston HyperX memory KHX1600C9D3K3.

I'm quite happy with the setup but the need for speed and the extra 100 bucks I have kicking around is tempting. So will adding another 2 sticks to fill all my ram slots give me a noticeable and worthwhile improvement?

My P9X79 Deluxe is a quad channel board and from my understanding all this means is that the board works best when only four slots are used and not all eight. Am I correct in that assumption? And ifso, given that the memory controller is built to handle up to 64Gb, will filling up all the memory slots result in better performance?


----------



## insane 360 (Jan 10, 2014)

depends on if you are maxing out your current ram, what kind of programs are you running?

if you aren't utilizing the 24gb now or constantly using page file, then you won't see any increase in speed


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2014)

Unless you are running, any type of RamDisk or virtual machines using software like VMware then I would go with faster ram over adding more ram. What speed is your hyperX running now?


----------



## pabloottawa (Jan 10, 2014)

It's running stock and I'm just using my PC for gaming, mainly BF4. I also do a little video editing and rendering but nowhere near enough to need to multitask. Other than that, it's regular guy stuff email, porn..... Ya know lol


----------



## insane 360 (Jan 10, 2014)

well unless you like burning money/having bragging rights, there isn't any need for that, save the hundred bucks for upgrades to the next gen/other stuff

just my 2 cent


----------



## pabloottawa (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah that's what I thought. Also, This is interesting. I pulled 2 sticks out and I'm running on a quad channel setup using only 16 Gigs. Here are the Benchmark results... I find it quite interesting that the performance actually improved except in the area of Min FPS where the 16Gb setup dropped a bit. Cancelling my order...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea, I wouldn't buy it. You can always think about selling your current ram and buying some high speed gaming ram.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2014)

You already have 8gb, maybe even 16gb more than you need.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

8 is the threshold. Over that is if youre doing alot of work.

Dual channel means 2 slots occupied, quad means 4. If the motherboard has 8 ram slots and all are occupied by same exact ram youll be in quad channel. Iirc intel machines love bandwidth rich ram and amds love ultra tight timings


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Check your video editing usages although its probably not using even 16GB.  I would drop to 16GB and sell the 8GB while prices are good and get a SSD unless space is a total none issue sell the 8GB and save ya money..

Don't really need 16GB but windows seems to be really happy with it when it's caching the data even more so if you don't shutdown your system often.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 10, 2014)

Not worth


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 10, 2014)

I've got 16GB and have never seen RAM usage over 7GB, that's running AutoCAD with some fairly heavy datasets, and some moderate image editing at the same time.

I bought my RAM 4-6 months before getting a DDR3 capable board... it was ~$50/8GB back then!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 10, 2014)

pabloottawa said:


> It's running stock and I'm just using my PC for gaming, mainly BF4. I also do a little video editing and rendering but nowhere near enough to need to multitask. Other than that, it's regular guy stuff email, porn..... Ya know lol


So you are just a game enthusiast. i have 8gb ram and bf4 wil run just as well as it does with 32GB ram.

you dont need more than 8GB of ram for your system. also... ram will hardly produce any noticeable difference in performance. if someone has told you otherwise, they dont know anything, or they were trying to trick you into wasting money.


----------



## pabloottawa (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks guys for the replies.. It really helped. More is not necessarily better. I'll keep using the 24 gigs for now and look into a high quality quad channel kit for the next upgrade. 

Cheers all and have a GREAT 2014


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

he might aswell get a SSD and use it as a ram disk,

Unless if youre running a Server/Enterprise Workstation machine, youre not using anywhere near the amount of ram you have. Minor video editing doesnt use much at all unless if youre working on a blockbuster movie


----------



## pabloottawa (Jan 10, 2014)

you know what???? I have 2 OCZ Agility 2 64GB SSD's lying around not doing anything. Any ideas as to how I can use it to make things go to plaid???     Watch Spaceballs and you'll get it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2014)

havent seen that movie in sometime- odd that guy disappeared after honey I shrunk the kids iirc


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 11, 2014)

I went with 16GB solely because of messing around with stuff in VM. If it was only for gaming, I wouldn't tough anything over 8GB really.


----------



## Brenderick (Apr 20, 2014)

My answer would be, do you like to tinker? Because here, Im running an Asus G750JW for gaming, and I specifically installed 32GB of RAM.... for gaming. But, Windows will only utilize, at best, 8GB of that RAM, you say? To which I say, go get IMDisk, and then install yourself a 25GB persistent RAM drive... and now most any modern video game limited to a single layer bluray disk, you can suspend every single game resource in RAM. This makes loading screens, under some circumstances, unable to completely render before the loading is finished, because now were just flicking stuff around the inside of really fast little chips. This makes processing your ONLY bottleneck, really, and will make a midrange graphics laptop like mine look cooler than six grand in alienware kit. Try it, it's fun stuff, but like I said... be prepared to tinker. You will also need 64bit version of something akin to rawcopy.exe. Dont bother with assigning your pagefile to a ramdisk, just give windows 7GB and turn paging off entirely, you'll be OK unless you are trying to do genome number crunching or some such. If you do use IMdisk, be sure and script the closing of the drive itself after the copy, because if you dont, the driver "gets out of state" (this is a quote from Olef, the developer.) and causes it to corrupt data. Have fun...


----------

